# FOR SALE NEW Bridgeworks 1000-DL 15Amp Power Controller: PRICE CUT



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

FOR SALE _*NEW*_ Bridgeworks 1000-DL 15Amp Power Controller w/2 Wireless Remotes

*PRICE CUT**: **Was $400; NOW $299*

Original price paid: $600 



*See Classified Ads:* 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Shopping/Classifieds/tabid/61/agentType/View/PropertyID/723/Default.aspx


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Going with batteries, eh?


----------

